# Carriage Ridge Studio question?



## riu girl (Feb 26, 2014)

I have stayed at Hills several times and Ridge just once.  I just confirmed through RCI a studio for a week this summer at Ridge.

I always request third floor but wondering about what location/building anyone prefers for a studio and why?  Are any of the buildings recently remodeled?

Any tips on ideal studio location would be really appreciated.  So looking forward to our week this summer at Carriage Ridge.

Thanks


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Riu Girl
I recently saw a lot of availability for the upcoming summer at Hills and Ridge.
Can you tell me is there a lot to do in this area within driving distance (historic sites...hiking...fishing) or is it more of a relax and enjoy the beauty vacation spot?


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 14, 2014)

Iwant2gonow...I live nearby and own at Hills.  Ridge as you know is a little newer.  There is lots to do for families both at the resort complex and within a short drive.   Barrie a community of 175000 is just 20 minutes south and has malls and the usual big box stores.  Orillia, a historic town of close to 40000 only 20 minutes north is worth the trip.  You can certainly keep busy for a week no matter what your interests are.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 15, 2014)

*Day use?*



Ironwood said:


> I live nearby and own at Hills.  Ridge as you know is a little newer.  There is lots to do for families both at the resort complex and within a short drive.



Ironwood, does the Hills or Ridge allow day use of facilities for owners?


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 16, 2014)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Ironwood, does the Hills or Ridge allow day use of facilities for owners?



Maple_Leaf....I'm not sure.  They used to have a 'gold' card which you could buy to gain daily use of the facilities, and provided discounts to the two Horseshoe golf courses and the ski hill in winter.  But we haven't bought the card for at least 6 years as the facilities changed and did not hold the same interest.  The golf/ski hill discounts could be obtained through other sources, and they took out one of the two squash courts at Horseshoe resort and turned the two tennis courts into a skate park.  As well Horseshoe resort then offered day use of their rec facilities which negated the need to buy the Hills/Ridge 'gold' card.  The ski hill at Horseshoe while close, is not the best in the area and we have been driving a little further to Mt. St Louis for their longer runs and bigger terrain.  I think you can still buy a day pass to use the Horseshoe facilities (squash court, small gym, skate park and pools), but it probably would not let you use the Hills/Ridge rec center and pool.


----------

